# Uber Connect - the new Uber delivery service - Prohibited Items ?!🤔



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

too many questions ! &#129300; and contradicting rules.

one question is : How could you tell it is a prohibited item if it is required to come already sealed ?

"""""""
*Items prohibited from package delivery*
The following items are prohibited from package delivery:

- People and animals
- Illegal items
- Firearms, weaponry, ammunition, and their parts
- Alcohol
- Highly perishable food or beverages (e.g., raw meat or dairy products, etc.)
- Pharmaceutical products, over-the-counter medications, vitamins, or supplements
- Money, gift cards, lottery tickets, or transferable securities
- Recreational drugs, drug paraphernalia, or tobacco products
- Dangerous or hazardous items, including weapons, explosives, items that are poisonous or flammable (including paints or adhesives containing a flammable liquid), substances and material identified in the Hazardous Materials Table in 49 CFR section 172.101, or material determined to be hazardous under 49 U.S.C. section 5103 et. seq. and transported in a quantity requiring placarding according to regulations prescribed under 49 CFR, Subtitle B, Chapter I, Subchapter C, hazardous waste (including but not limited to hypodermic needles), or medical waste
- Stolen goods
- Fragile items
- Sexual aids or obscene or pornographic material
- Livestock, regulated species (e.g., noxious weeds, prohibited seeds, etc.), or animal parts, bloods, or fluids
- Any items for which you do not have permission to send

The above list of prohibited items isn't exhaustive. Uber retains the discretion to prohibit additional items that are not on the above list.

Packages must also follow the criteria below to be eligible for delivery on the platform:
- A combined maximum weight of 30 pounds and combined maximum value of $100
- Must fit comfortably in the trunk of a standard mid-size vehicle
- Should be closed, securely sealed, and ready for transport

You may cancel the trip at any time, including if the package contains prohibited items or doesn't follow the guidelines above, so long as you don't violate the Community Guidelines.

If you must cancel the trip while the package is in the trunk of your vehicle, please try to return the package to the requester or call Uber support for guidance before cancelling.

If you've accepted a package for delivery and believe it contains a prohibited item and/or have any safety concerns, please contact Uber Support for guidance or contact local authorities.

""""""""""""""""""


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I have a large package to bring to the UN building about 30 pounds don’t mind the ticking.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

🤣


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

In other words the more interesting the contents of the package may be, the greater chance it is prohibited.


----------



## Justice123 (Jan 23, 2020)

Justice123 said:


> too many questions ! &#129300; and contradicting rules.
> 
> one question is : How could you tell it is a prohibited item if it is required to come already sealed ?
> 
> ...


How would can you very:


Justice123 said:


> too many questions ! &#129300; and contradicting rules.
> 
> one question is : How could you tell it is a prohibited item if it is required to come already sealed ?
> 
> ...


notice max value ( liability ) is Only $100, Sender be aware ! &#128378;



_Tron_ said:


> In other words the more interesting the contents of the package may be, the greater chance it is prohibited.


If " lost", sender gets maximum $100 &#129300;


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Justice123 said:


> How would can you very:
> 
> notice max value ( liability ) is Only $100, Sender be aware ! &#128378;
> 
> ...


Open inspect reseal.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

This service actually appeals to me, over food delivery, which I don't do. Did you have to sign up for the service or did you automatically qualify?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

So they're basically resurrecting Uber RUSH under a new name? There has probably been enough turnover at Uber that nobody presently working there even remembers that Uber RUSH existed.



Justice123 said:


> - Should be closed, securely sealed, and ready for transport


I find it interesting that this is almost the exact opposite of Roadie's policy. Roadie's policy is that everything should be packaged in a way that allows the driver to inspect the contents of the package (to verify that there are no prohibited items, make sure that nothing is damaged on pickup, etc.).


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

This is actually what I signed up for (Uber Rush) when I first started. It wasn’t available in my area so they just signed me up for UE without even asking me.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I signed up for this over a month ago and have yet to get a single request.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I find it interesting that this is almost the exact opposite of Roadie's policy. Roadie's policy is that everything should be packaged in a way that allows the driver to inspect the contents of the package (to verify that there are no prohibited items, make sure that nothing is damaged on pickup, etc.).


Has any roadie ever done that? Drivers could be delivering kilos of cocaine without knowing it. Packages are already wrapped tight so no way of determining what is inside.


----------

